# New clothing line check it out



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

My friends and I started a new clothing line called Raja Attire, check it out and let me know what you think. Trying to come up with ways to get it out to people if you know any. Click To Enter RAJAATTIRE.COM


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

so where are the shitty clothes


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

what do you mean where are they


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:

I like most of the shirts. Do you have stickers?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i don't get it, you have nothing to differentiate your label from the 1000's of other street wear brands out there. You have a name i don't relate to and a unicorn for a logo... you can call it hate if you want but you asked for feedback


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Well to make product different from everyone else you need a lot of money. Maybe you don't know how things work but you start off small hope to generate some interest and then improve on your product as you can. I have tons of ideas that I would like to do that are original but no money. I have been living on my own since I was 16 and have to worry about surviving rather than putting all my money into impressing you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

We do have stickers but are still in the process of putting them on the site


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd recommend when clicking on Store button, to display all the merchandise instead of having to navigate to a sub menu. It's a small but unnecessary frustration. Good luck with the business.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i like the v-neck with the peace sign alot. other than that, eh


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

dude that stuff is sick trust me.. send it out to zumiez or something


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

sry...i dont see anything that i would be interested in buying.
and the name raja doesnt have a nice ring to it thus losing the appeal on the brand name itself.

hopefully there will be more interesting stuff in the future...goodluck
________
Carole


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> i don't get it, you have nothing to differentiate your label from the 1000's of other street wear brands out there.


I have to agree.



raja attire said:


> Well to make product different from everyone else you need a lot of money. Maybe you don't know how things work but you start off small hope to generate some interest and then improve on your product as you can. I have tons of ideas that I would like to do that are original but no money. I have been living on my own since I was 16 and have to worry about surviving rather than putting all my money into impressing you.


You are right that many times you have to start off small then improve your product as your line progresses. Some of your designs are a little catchy,but you also need something that will make your brand stand out from the rest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

i like it alot


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*Cool!*

I like it!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's pretty wack. Sorry but it's the truth coming from someone that is into streetwear more than an average consumer. But hey, that doesn't mean you shouldn't do it and try to make a few bucks. There are countless silly little so-called streetwear brands out there, so why not another? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

thats some rad stuff you got there. 
deffinatly will be purchasing a couple soon. 
love the unicorn!
keep it up man.


----------

